# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  in which version of sql i can get this performance tools & database tuning advisor

## vinayak.v

hi.... 

in which version of sql server  i can get the below two option...

1) performance tools

2)database tuning advisor..

please send me the download site...

----------


## rmiao

All versions on the market have them, but BETA is not in express edition of each version.

----------

